# Fehler



## Fanny (8. März 2010)

Hi , ich habe mir dieses Lernprogramm von Angelsport Moritz heruntergeladen.Ich glaube ich habe da einen Fehler gefunden:Beim Zusammenstellen der Ruten steht bei "Spinnrute Barsche ", dass man#t eine schwimmende Fliegenschnur braucht-----Stimmt das?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler*

Nö.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Fanny (8. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler*

|bla:  kleiner Fehler Tragkraft 5-6kg ---------------> weiss ich eigentlich


----------

